# Eukanuba -v- Purina Pro Plan



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet says you should rotate between two premium brands, such as Pro Plan and Eukanuba, to be sure that if one food is a little over or under in micronutrients your puppy gets everything he needs.
How much is he eating? You say you're having trouble getting him to eat the Eukanuba, but he's right at the age where a lot of puppies give up a meal, so you might just be seeing that.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

When my Tucker was a puppy he stopped eating Eukanuba as well, just one day decided he didn't like it anymore. So we went to Purina Pro Plan he is 12.5 now and still loves his food. He has never turned his nose up to it and he looks and acts great for his age. That's my experience with it. Good luck . Tuck is my red boy in the picture.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

My dogs love proplan so much I give as treats when I am out of cookies. They love it!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never tried Eukanuba, but Tucker just started on ProPlan a week ago and he loves it, and he doesn't have to defecate nearly as much on it as he did his other food. He also had dry skin that was pretty flaky and I have noticed a major improvement in that since starting him on the ProPlan Large Breed Puppy formula. We will be sticking with ProPlan!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> Does anyone have any idea if it would be beneficial to change Marley from Eukanuba Puppy Large breed, to Purina Pro Plan? I have read many people say that Purina is very good, so would like to change. Although my vet says Eukanuba is also very good, but I am finding it tough getting Marley to eat this now (he is 5 months). DO you think I should change or not?


Eukanuba LBP and Pro Plan LBP are both good foods. I would however not get in the habit of switching back and forth between them. The fat sources for each are different and your pup may experience some digestive tract upset. 

If your pup is doing well on Euk, stay with it. If the pup is experiencing problems with diet, by all means try switching.

Keep in mind that at 5 months of age Marley is teething, so he may poke around at any hard kibble offered. When his new teeth come in I have no doubt he'll go back to eating what ever you offer him.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My gang is doing very well on ProPlan - we haven't started the new "Shredded Blend" yet though...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> Does anyone have any idea if it would be beneficial to change Marley from Eukanuba Puppy Large breed, to Purina Pro Plan? I have read many people say that Purina is very good, so would like to change. Although my vet says Eukanuba is also very good, but I am finding it tough getting Marley to eat this now (he is 5 months). DO you think I should change or not?


 
I am one who switched from Euk to ProPlan many years ago. I have never regretted doing so. My dogs have never not eaten ProPlan enthusiastically, coats are wonderful, general health, vigor and condition are excellent and more easily maintained.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I am one who switched from Euk to ProPlan many years ago. I have never regretted doing so. My dogs have never not eaten ProPlan enthusiastically, coats are wonderful, general health, vigor and condition are excellent and more easily maintained.


Do you feed your puppies adult ProPlan? When I pick up my pup later this month I am going home with a supply of food the pups have been eating. I mix each meal with yogurt and gradually add adult ProPlan into the meal until it is 100% adult ProPlan.


----------

